# W.d. Medway Ii



## Degzie

It appears that it's the end of an era for WD Medway II she has been sold for scrap by Westminster Dredging. According to the papers the W.D.Medway 2 was sold for scrap on the 25th April 2010 to the scrap dealers in Gent.
I worked with her in many ports around the Uk when I first started working in the dredging industry. I remember one incident when she was working in Barrow as the old WD Medway when she had just finished loading she suddenly listed over to one side and with the quick reactions of the master (Richard Couch) he dumped the load and she uprighted herself. This led her going back to the builders and addtional ballast tanks been added to her to increase stabilty when loaded.
I suppose the writting was on the wall for her when the 'Shoalway' was commisioned?
regards degzie


----------



## Degzie

WD Medway 2 has now been removed from Westminster Dredging fleet list.
regards
Degzie


----------



## John Gurton

There's a model of it in the Rotterdam Maritime Museum if you're passing that way. Saw it only last week


----------



## sparkie2182

I was a regular visitor onboard Medway when i was in the "droggie" business.

Sad to see her go.


----------



## Degzie

Here are some links to photos of WD Medway 2 approaches Gent for scrapping sorry recycling!
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=1113899
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=1113897
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=1113896
http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=1113895

She still looks in good order and would probably be better than the WD Mersey who seems to be travelling around doing the WD Medways work now.
cheers
Degzie


----------



## Degzie

Hi
Just found a link to a photo with the Medway being dismantled. It'a shame for her to be like this
http://www.coasters-remembered.com/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=34583&d=1274818998
cheers
degzie


----------



## Degzie

Hi
Found a photo link of the WD Medway taken in octboer 10 of her being dragged up the slip way for scrapping.
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=1209612#
degzie


----------



## john richards

Sad,To see The Medway being Chopped, Tommy & Billy Ged & Bobby are you watching now!


----------



## John Strikkers

*Replacement for WD Medway II*

Hi , for years I visited the old WD Medway II as a Caterpillar service
technician . Since 2009 the WD Medway II is replaced by the Shoalway a custom build dredger with 9 Caterpillar engines installed .
There was a problem with one of the jetpump engines , so I travelled
from Thailand to the UK and joined the Shoalway for a week , fantastic crew Dutch/UK mixed . The pic is from the web , John


----------



## athinai

Sorry to see her Go, she was a fine Vessel, I spent a few weeks on her back in 1989 on a repositioning voyage. Great bunch of Lads and many Happy Memories, 

P.S. I still have one of those long Vertical Antennas from Her, (For Ham Radio Purposes), So part of her still lives on, over the Short Wave Radio Bands.

Athinai.


----------



## sparkie2182

She had a tidy little radio office as i recall.


----------



## ECW

My brother Desmond Harrison (he's 81 years old now) was Chief Engineer on one of the W D vessels, almost certain it is the one mentioned in the above posts??? I know he worked with them for many years at least 25, and recall him being out in Lagos for a few years too.


----------



## Degzie

yes ECW if i remember correctly he was the chief enginneer on her many years ago.
regards
Degzie


----------



## ECW

Degzie said:


> yes ECW if i remember correctly he was the chief enginneer on her many years ago.
> regards
> Degzie


Thanks for that Degzie! He will be chuffed that you replied.

He has registered on SN but is having technical problems at present.

Regards
ECW


----------



## desmondharrison533

Iwas chief of W.D.Medway when she nearly went over in Scotland and was with her When she went back to Holland to raise the tanks.with Richard Couch was master he was a very good ship handler we sailed on the Medway for a couple of years my regards to Richard Des Harrison.


----------



## john richards

Hello Des, Just logged onto dredgers, Voila Dessie Harrison I did send your sister a PM to pass my regards on to you, it`s nice to find that some people are still Alive! So many of the people I sailed with have gone to the Big Messroom in the Sky Glad to see you are still with us and have not FWE. All the Best Dessie. John Richards.


----------



## hawkescjh

Hi I'm the son of another fine member of WD Staff from 1970 to 2006 he served on many different contracts both here and in Wari and Port Harcourt Nigeria and supervised as well as managed projects and eventually ended up permanently based in the North West in charge of The Manchester Ship Canal and as Area Manger, I remember fondly both WD Medway II and mainly WD Seven my father Jim Hawkes was also at Barrow in Furness and in many other places, I think if memory serves me correctly I last boarded WD Medway II in around 2002 in Harwich, I also remember Leo Van Eric who I know sadly like my Dad has passed on, what days and times my Dad and I had! It was his life in his blood, Work, Work and he over worked himself, but that was Dad! Memories are vivid, I do have a picture my Dad took of WD Medway in Ramsgate in 1980, does anybody remember or worked with my Dad? I would love to hear from anybody who knew him!!


----------



## hawkey01

Hawkescjh,

on behalf of the Moderating team welcome to SN. Good luck with your research.

Hawkey01


----------



## Geoff Dear

*1995 to 2001*

Hi My name is Geoff
I served on the WD Medway as Dredgemaster from 1995 to 2001

Happy Days with many years with Blue Funnel & WD

Promoted or was that demoted to WD Seven worst deck crowd that ever sailed under me in 40 years 1961 to 2001

Did anyone have any qualifications 

Regards

Geoff


----------

